# Εγκαταστάσεις > Car Audio & Theater >  >  Ηχεια αυτοκινητου-φορητος ηχος

## magakos09

θέλω να κάνω μια κατασκευή για φορητό ήχο.
είμαι ανάμεσα σε δυο ηχεία αυτοκινητου ποιο θα προτιμούσατε εσείς και γιατί?.. κάθε άλλη πρόταση δεκτη.
http://www.mediamarkt.gr/mcs/product...tml?langId=-18
http://www.mediamarkt.gr/mcs/product...tml?langId=-18

----------


## ninolas

http://www.mediamarkt.gr/mcs/product...tml?langId=-18
φυσικά αυτό
γιατί είναι κατά 1db δυνατότερο
και έχουν μεγαλύτερη απόκρυση συχνότητας

----------

